# Made it Through the First Week of School ( First time ever, after 9 year layoff)



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

So I went back to school. It was a long process- 9 years in the making and 9 months of therapy in preparation for that specific goal.

I did take online classes and got one degree 5 years ago. I took classes on and off since then, but Monday was the first time I stepped foot in a classroom in 9 years. The last time I ended up taking 2 Leaves of Absence and going to both a Pyschiatrist and Psychologist at the University for counseling plus meds. I stopped treatment when my insurance was cancelled due to my age. I went 8 years with no treatment except my own "coping" strategies.

I am now back at school full-time ( 16 credits). Through the first week I did not miss any classes or assignments. This has never happened. Even before I withdrew "for good" previously, I probably never put together more than a couple days of consecutive attendence.

I also had to deal with a lot of social situations that were new to me: orientation, getting ID, picking up parking permit, learning to ride the bus,etc. One of my classes had introductions and "name game" stuff the first day.

I start Week 2 in around 12 hours. Let's see if I can keep telling s.a. where to go.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Way to Go!!!

I will be going back to school in the spring-two eight hour days a week for 15 weeks. I hope I can make it


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I find this post really encouraging. I think that's wonderful that you tackled this. Time can make things seem even more challenging and scary, especially 9 years, so the fact that you were able to get all those tasks like ID card and such done and then rock out the first week - very cool. Keep it up! ^-^


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice job getting back to school!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheGMan said:


> So I went back to school. It was a long process- 9 years in the making and 9 months of therapy in preparation for that specific goal.
> 
> I did take online classes and got one degree 5 years ago. I took classes on and off since then, but Monday was the first time I stepped foot in a classroom in 9 years. The last time I ended up taking 2 Leaves of Absence and going to both a Pyschiatrist and Psychologist at the University for counseling plus meds. I stopped treatment when my insurance was cancelled due to my age. I went 8 years with no treatment except my own "coping" strategies.
> 
> ...


GMan,

You will definitely do well in the second week. You ought to take some time to look back at all you accomplished in the first week. That is truly a triumph, man. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ryobi said:


> Way to Go!!!
> 
> I will be going back to school in the spring-two eight hour days a week for 15 weeks. I hope I can make it


You will make it - don't put too much thinking into it. Everybody will have a bit of anxiety, but we have the choice to limit ours :yes


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

You, my friend, are a rockstar! Way to go!:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks millenium man


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

9 years out, woah.... After all that time you pushed yourself back in and do all those things! I tried riding buses a couple of times, it was ok but alongside all those other things I've never tried that's one heck of a mountain. I respect the courage it took to even get as far as you have, let alone stick it out.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks. My 2nd week starts in 3 hours. My first real assignments are due tomorrow- nothing big, just a short informal paper and some math problems. Now I need to build on the social triumphs and tighten up my schedule and time management.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

ryobi said:


> Way to Go!!!
> 
> I will be going back to school in the spring-two eight hour days a week for 15 weeks. I hope I can make it


Cool. Is that for the CDL classes?


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats! That sounds extremely stressful.. Just the fact that you went through all that says a lot about your determination to make it. I'm sure you'll do well and even surprise yourself in the upcoming school year. 

I'll likely have to take traditional classes in maybe a year. I'm getting my degree online at the end of this summer, and then I'll probably enroll in a certificate program after that. I don't even like to think about attending classes in person. My past experience in classes were traumatizing. But your post was very encouraging!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Very impressive. I was wondering what your wife thinks of the process. I too am considering going back for an additional degree and need some way to "sell" the idea. lol.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

RockIt said:


> Very impressive. I was wondering what your wife thinks of the process. I too am considering going back for an additional degree and need some way to "sell" the idea. lol.


We live in the same area. I go to OSU, btw.

Hmm. well, uh.. I don't know, really. I'm sure she will be happy if I do well, and right now the alternative options aren't that great. I have been self-employed but I find I need more time structure/pressure. So i wasn't really doing great with that. I might even get more work/money while going to school as it is forcing me to do better scheduling other tasks. My goal is to probably look for employment in my major when I am done while also maintaining a side business or at least residual income. I have enough in grants that the dollar cost isn't that great and the time costs are no worse than if I took a 2nd job, whereas the 2nd job would probably pay less money than going to school.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

This is awesome !!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!! I am sure you can do it .


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

That's great! A big congrats!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

*Fantastic!*

Congratulations man! I'm a full-time student as well and I'm on my second year. Spring semester starts in 5 days. Feel free to message me if you'd like to share experiences. Good luck to you!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Second week isn't going as well, but I'll try getting back on track tomorrow.


----------



## rytaco (Jan 11, 2011)

easier said than done, but the fact that you got through the first week proves you can get through the second. sounds like you can do it. good luck man


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

You can do it!


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats. I'm currently taking online classes after 13 years of being out of school. I'm scared to death at the thought of actually going to a physical class, but it's going to happen sooner rather than later. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I made both my classes today, completed all asignments, and took an easy quiz. I only have 1 lecture tomorrow and Monday off. So I have a nice chunk of time to prepare for my Tuesday and Weds participation requirements.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> Cool. Is that for the CDL classes?


yep I've been kind of freaking out about it though

I'm just telling myself to take it one day at a time and I'm not even in the program yet

It's cool your self employed thats been my goal forever


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

ryobi said:


> It's cool your self employed thats been my goal forever


It's cooler when it brings in money and isn't just a means of survival. I employ myself because no one else would. I like it as an idea, but I will like it much better when it feels like a choice that beats other options.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## gsinger (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a great accomplishment!!! I would love to go back for another degree and I remember how difficult it was sitting in class. I was so proud of myself for not quitting. I truly understand how difficult it can be and think you are doing great by what you've accomplished so far!!! Awesome!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> It's cooler when it brings in money and isn't just a means of survival. I employ myself because no one else would. I like it as an idea, but I will like it much better when it feels like a choice that beats other options.


true.

how was your second week


----------



## Haven (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! Your post is really inspirational and encouraging. Keep your goals in mind and I'm sure you'll be a success!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

ryobi said:


> true.
> 
> how was your second week


2nd week didn't go so well, but I'm making a good recovery in the 3rd. I've missed 7 classes since last week, but I did well on the exam in the 1 class I was concerned about, and I haven't missed any points yet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is fantastic. keep going, you can do this.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

You deserve success. 

Get to those classes. I used to miss like crazy too. Don't let this be you. Because when it is all said and done, you can't skip work like you can your classes.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I graduated in December 2014. Haven't really used my degree yet. Currently job seeking after managing to keep a new business afloat from 2013 til now.


----------

